# Zugriff auf Webinhalte per Shellscript



## tofa (28. Dezember 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

ist jemanden ein Tool bekannt, mit dessen Hilfe man aus einem Shellscript heraus Daten von Webseiten empfangen oder auch an sie senden kann - z.B. zum automatischen Ausfüllen eines Formulars.

Vielen Dank im Voraus,

Tom


----------



## Gottox (28. Dezember 2003)

versuch mal mit telnet...
Ein ähnliches Thema hatten wir schonmal...
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=140531


----------



## Christian Fein (28. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tofa _
> *Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ist jemanden ein Tool bekannt, mit dessen Hilfe man aus einem Shellscript heraus Daten von Webseiten empfangen oder auch an sie senden kann - z.B. zum automatischen Ausfüllen eines Formulars.
> ...



lynx


----------



## tofa (28. Dezember 2003)

> versuch mal mit telnet...



Danke für den Tip, bin mittlerweile schon anderweitig fündig geworden. Curl hat sich als sehr nützlich erwiesen.

Viele Grüße wünscht,
Tom


----------

